# What do you think of my humble collection?



## SUREFIRED (Feb 16, 2009)

*-UPDATED- What do you think of my humble collection?*

I got the E2D xmas '05, and that was the beginning for me... Since then I've bought an E2DL, A G2L, and the Backup. 










lovecpf


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone? Lol


----------



## steed77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice Clean sweep. I am noticing a trend


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 16, 2009)

A trend? How exactly?


----------



## zx7dave (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice collection...Surefires are great lights...I like your pelican case too...


----------



## cruisemissile (Feb 16, 2009)

i like it.!

I love my E2DL.
i have admined teh E1B but have not sprung for it yet.
I am not a fan of the G2 nitrolon, (just looks, preference) even though its a good light.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 16, 2009)

Its not much, but I have a place for each one 

E2d- replaced by e2dl as EDC (it was a gift so i won't sell)
E2dl- EDC via v21 holster
G2L- hanging next to my bed for blackouts/ around the house
E1B- occasional EDC, backup for E2dl


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 16, 2009)

I bet your collection of Surefire's will grow! Just a hunch.


----------



## csshih (Feb 16, 2009)

humble?! I only have one surefire.. and it was a gift


----------



## SUREFIRED (Feb 16, 2009)

csshih said:


> humble?! I only have one surefire.. and it was a gift




Well it's Humble compared to many others on this thread...


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 9, 2009)

My Current Collection:

(quick shot in the hotel room)





-Another shot-





4 more since February? Im crazy.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice. 

I have over 60 lights  but still don't even have a Surefire yet.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 9, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> 4 more since February? Im crazy.



I must be absolutely bonkers then! 

I got my first Surefire, a 6PDL in June.  

Surefire C2-CJ
Surefire E2e-CJ
Surefire PK KROMA
Surefire LX2 x2
Surefire M6 x2
Surefire M4
Surefire M2 STRIDER
Surefire A2L-RD 
Surefire C2 bored 18mm
Surefire D3 Defender
Surefire D2 Defender
Surefire Z2 HA-BK
Surefire E2W Winelight
Surefire E1W Winelight
Surefire E2DL
Surefire A2 Yellow-Green x3
Surefire A2 Blue (four flats)
Surefire U2 Ultra
Surefire L2
Surefire KROMA-MILSPEC
Surefire L1
Surefire 6PL w/Malkoff M60W
Surefire 6PD bored 18mm w/Malkoff M30
Surefire 6PDL w/Malkoff M60
Surefire 6P-USA
Surefire E1e SG teardrop
Surefire E1e Vintage
Surefire E1e



Here is a small family portrait.


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 9, 2009)

Surefired,
It's a nice collection but I can tell that you have too many lights with that scalloped tailcap...You must send one of those to me immediately or the value of the collection will only diminish over time!:naughty:
I have seen some of these SF collection these past few months and while I only have 4 of them, the ones that make me jealous are the ones with that big huge .50 cal machine gun one (the name escapes me right now):thinking:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 9, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I must be absolutely bonkers then!


 

You truly are. :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 9, 2009)

HSG I think you are referring to the Hellfighter.

Surefired, I really must be lol. I am still jealous of your collection :devil:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 9, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I am still jealous of your collection :devil:


 
Why is that? You've pretty much got everything I have and more. :naughty:


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 9, 2009)

Hellfighter! That's the one.
Oh btw yes you are bonkers! You got all those since June?!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 9, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> Why is that? You've pretty much got everything I have and more. :naughty:



I only have 50% of your collection :naughty:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 9, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I only have 50% of your collection :naughty:


 

I believe you have plenty of others (M6, M2 Strider, A2L) to make up for that lol


----------



## knightrider (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice additions to your collection. I like that 6P with the old school bezel. Don't see those very often. Is that off a weapons light or is that something else?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 9, 2009)

knightrider said:


> Nice additions to your collection. I like that 6P with the old school bezel. Don't see those very often. Is that off a weapons light or is that something else?


 

I bought it (the bezel) new in the package from a dealer at a gun show :twothumbs


----------



## knightrider (Dec 9, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> I bought it new in the package from a dealer at a gun show :twothumbs



That's a really cool light!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 9, 2009)

knightrider said:


> That's a really cool light!


 

I have that bezel on my G2 now, since I moved the P60L to the all metal 6P.

The shock bezel on the 6P had a flaw- it rolled like a marble due to no hex on the head anymore. I have a combat hook from SF on the G2s tailcap for that reason and because it is functional.


----------



## Conte (Dec 25, 2009)

> Nice.
> 
> I have over 60 lights  but still don't even have a Surefire yet.



Hah, yeah, same here. 
I have some knockoffs though, they to the trick.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 26, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I must be absolutely bonkers then!


 
Here's what I've got:

SF E2E (Two-tone, black tailcap & head, HA body)
SF E2E (w/ TLS Q5 LED head, E2D tailcap [All black])
SF E2E (w/ TLS Q5 LED head, McGizmo McClicky [All HA])
SF L4
SF L5
SF E2D (Single-stage E2DL head soon on the way to upgrade light)
SF 6P (w/ Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm drop-in)
SF G2 (Black)
SF C2 (Black, w/ P61 lamp)
SF M6
SF E1E (w/ LF lamp)
SF M4 (Two-tone, w/ custom Leef 2x18650 black body)
SF 9P (w/ custom Leef 2x18500 black body & Handmade Malkoff M60)
SF 6P (w/ custom FiveMega 1x18650 black body and Surefire Z49 tailcap)
SF 9Z (w/ modern style Z44 bezel)
SF L1 Cree
SF 9AN
SF / MilkySpit Room Sweeper (Satin Gunmetal E2E w/ momentary tailcap & teardrop bezel)
SF / MilkySpit Snake-Eyes (KL3 head incorporating Snake-Eyes build, SF D2 body). 

_It's good knowing there are others more addicted than I am. _


----------



## Team Member (Dec 26, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> I got the E2D xmas '05, and that was the beginning for me... Since then I've bought an E2DL, A G2L, and the Backup.
> 
> 
> 
> lovecpf


 

I don´t see any M6´s.....


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 26, 2009)

Team Member said:


> I don´t see any M6´s.....



Yup, that's a problem. I suggest at least 3. Preferably more.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 26, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Yup, that's a problem. I suggest at least 3. Preferably more.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
... And a good rechargeable option. I left off all the accessories for my SF lights from my list. Not too many spare parts though. Just a Z57 floating around.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 26, 2009)

I have been saving up for the M3, but I now can afford the M6. I love the turbohead but 6 batts at a time? Sheesh. Convince me to buy the M6 over the M3 please. Thanks!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 26, 2009)

Easy, Lumens Factory HO-M3T with 2x18650's, & Lumens Factory HO-M6R with 3x17670.

:thumbsup:

There are your rechargeable MN20 & MN21 setups.

Guilt free lumens are gooooood!


----------



## Team Member (Dec 26, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> I have been saving up for the M3, but I now can afford the M6. I love the turbohead but 6 batts at a time? Sheesh. Convince me to buy the M6 over the M3 please. Thanks!


 

Don´t worry... One day you will end up with a M6, no matter if you want it or not...and then batteries will not be your biggest problem.
The Surefire Bug will bite you hard.....


Look at me, I bought a 6P in 2001. Today I have 50+ Surefire and a few in the loop...

_...so don´t worry..._


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 26, 2009)

Team Member said:


> Don´t worry... One day you will end up with a M6, no matter if you want it or not...



That is what I had figured. I gotta have one eventually 

And DRB: what are the runtimes on those setups?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 26, 2009)

Both go for approx. 40 minutes.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 27, 2009)

Lets not forget the KT1/KT2 Turbo heads.
Run it on a SF 3 cell body, unbored use 2 x 17500
or bored 2 x 18500
but runtime will be reduced due to the smaller cell capacity

For longer runtime, you can always build yourself a LED Tower Module


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 27, 2009)

Im actually leaning towards the M3, for several reasons: cheaper, cheaper rechargeable options, and imo looks signifigantly better. I will eventually buy a KT4 and an HO-M3T and run it on 17500s.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 27, 2009)

You should get the Turbo M3 straight off the bat!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 27, 2009)

my local shop has a good price on the M3, M4 and M6 (the only ones he has) and on top of that all lights are 20% off. Buying the M3 there and buying a KT4 later on the CPFMP would be cheaper than a hard-to-find M3T now.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 27, 2009)

What about an M4 then :devil:




...maybe both :nana:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 27, 2009)

Its just not attractive enough for me, its ugly and akward IMHO.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 27, 2009)

Really? Fair enough.

I love the M4, probably one of the most comfortable lights to use IMO.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 27, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> Its just not attractive enough for me, its ugly and akward IMHO.


 
Want to make it better looking? Track down a Leef 2x18650 C-M body.

My Leef-bodied M4 is SWEET!

Lighthound.com might have a few still in stock.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 27, 2009)

Man, you really know how to bring out the looks of that light  i may consider it after all :twothumbs


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 27, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Want to make it better looking? Track down a Leef 2x18650 C-M body.
> 
> My Leef-bodied M4 is SWEET!
> 
> Lighthound.com might have a few still in stock.



To be honest, I'd like to keep it SF stock. Thanks though!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 27, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> Man, you really know how to bring out the looks of that light  i may consider it after all :twothumbs




:nana: :devil:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 28, 2009)

How does the M4 stack up against the M3T and the M6? (Output and runtimes) 

The M4 doesnt seem to be as well reviewed and talked about compared to its M bretheren.

Thanks guys!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys guess what I got today! The mighty M6! Haha I got all this:

-M6 NIB (bulbs, batts, lanyard)
-Holster
-6 free batts

All for $300 even! 

Its a great light and I cant wait to get outside to try it out!

Ill soon buy a Mn15 for an X-LOLA. :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome deal :thumbsup:

Just wait till you get outside with that MN21!

Nothing like it!


:twothumbs


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh it is a beauty! Perfect color rendering too! Only brief use on the MN21 though.


MUST...BUY...RECHARGEABLE...HOLA...OPTION!!


lovecpf


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 30, 2009)

New pics!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 8, 2010)

I just recieved my Pelican 1200 today!





Guess whats inside... :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 9, 2010)

SUREFIRED said:


> Guess whats inside... :devil:


 
Foam padding
A Surefire M6
Case of Surefire cells (12)
Surefire L4 w/ beam filter
Surefire pin
Z33 lanyard
Spare lamp
And an Inova Micro light?? :duh2:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 9, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Surefire L4 w/ beam filter



Mwahahaha... Thats an E2L...


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 9, 2010)

It looks like an L4.

Oh well. 7 out of 8 is a sweet average!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 10, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Oh well. 7 out of 8 is a sweet average!



I would have to say so 

Mike


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 14, 2010)

About a week after I bought the M6, I got a MN15 as a XLOLA and havent gone back to the stock lamps. The mn15 throws 99% as far as the other two, just with a smaller hotspot. Well worth the small sacrifice for a 2.5 hour runtime 

Anyone else run this setup? I saw Js's amazing thread (where I got the idea from anyway).


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a good setup :thumbsup:

I don't personally use it.

I have one M6 setup with the HO-M6R, and my other setup with the HO-M3T 

I use my E1e for low level incand lighting 

:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup, M6 with LF HO-M6R and 3x17670 custom battery-carrier by mdocod.

A sweet set-up indeed. No need to blow through half a case of primaries in 20 minutes, and output is very close to that of a stock M6 with the HOLA.


----------



## lisantica (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow Surefired, I like what you've done with your collection, it's not humble any longer, it's amazing!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What do you think of my *not so* humble collection?*



lisantica said:


> Wow Surefired, I like what you've done with your collection, it's not humble any longer, it's amazing!



Lol thanks lisa. You slowin down on your collecting yet? Lol


----------



## lisantica (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: What do you think of my *not so* humble collection?*



SUREFIRED said:


> Lol thanks lisa. You slowin down on your collecting yet? Lol



:shakehead Another Day, Another Flashlight :shakehead


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: What do you think of my *not so* humble collection?*



lisantica said:


> :shakehead Another Day, Another Flashlight :shakehead


 
Good work  Livin' the dream lovecpf


----------

